# Pray for Paris signs in Your City



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The recent drama in Paris has resulted in support from many other cities in the world. The Brandenburger Tor, Sydney Opera House were covered with the tricolor.









My city Linköping, Sweden showed sympathy for the Paris terror victims by putting up a banner with the french colours on the water tower.









Turku, Finland


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro*




















*São Paulo*











*Brasília*











*Porto Alegre*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Santiago, Chile*

The colors of France flag by Jean Ortiz Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Concepción, Chile*

Concepción apoya a Francia by ANDRES RIVAS, en Flickr

Teatro de Concepción + Francia by ANDRES RIVAS, en Flickr


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

De La Salle University campus in Manila,


----------



## dubaiproperties (Nov 15, 2015)

Same in Burj Al Arab, Jumeirah, Dubai


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bangkok*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^^^
> บนใบหยกเป็นอย่างนี้ครับ


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Rizal Monument in French colors! Photo taken by me!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:



astute said:


> Inderdaad Eric:
> 
> Erasmus MC - Tricolor #prayforparis by Rik van der Kroon, on Flickr
> 
> Erasmus MC - Tricolor #prayforparis by Rik van der Kroon, on Flickr


----------



## anaida (Mar 8, 2016)

Not quite much in Poland


----------



## nareik (Nov 23, 2013)

London Eye









Wembley Stadium


----------

